# moving from Germany Europe to USA, can i use german trains?



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi all,
I am new here and have not much experience in model trains.
I used to have an N-Scale Fleischmann model train in germany but will move to the USA soon. I basically want to start over from scratch and try to figure out what set I will use in the USA.
So far I found KATO is probably the best for me for the tracks. HOWEVER, I really love german / european trains and the choices are very limited for those in the USA.
I could easily import and bring my own from germany but will the european / German trains work on KATO tracks in the USA?

I suppose the passenger vehicles (trailors) should not be a problem but what about locomotives / pulling trains?

I do not understand way too much about DCC yet and I am basically a bloody beginner.I just want to make sure I have a way to "play" with german trains in the USA, too. I mostly love Fleischmann trains by the way (guess because I grew up with those) 

Thank you for all your advices in advance!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There is s member here that can help you immensely…..*MichaelE*…..he is a German/European modeller in the U.S…..

He will likely comment here soon….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Michael E is an HO modeler but I'm sure, as Hobo said, he will be able to answer any questions for you.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Hallo!

You will be able to run any train in the US that you were able to run in Deutschland. The only difference is that your powerpack for DC, or the power supply for the DCC system be 110-115 VAC input as is the standard in the US.

The output power of the power pack or power supply will still be what the lokomotives require for power.

You need not give up your German trains once reaching the US. Modellbahn Shop-Lippe and Union Modellbahn, will be happy to ship anything they sell to the US at flat-rate shipping that is extremely reasonable. You'll have it in 3-5 days _without_ Customs Duty and no VAT.

Tschüß!


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Hallo und Danke for the fast replies!
I am extremely happy to hear I can use any german train in the USA. The Input power will not be a problem as I will have the tracks and supplies from USA. I just wanted the trains and locos from germany 
I am still trying to figure out what tracks I should use, is KATO recommended for n size? Any recommendations for a fresh starter or should I open a new post for that sort of stuff. 
I am tending to be a perfectionist and try to plan every single detail in advance, I try not to make any major mistakes so I try to be prepared

Thanks again!

PS: I already saw some of your photos and videos MichaelE, I love the german blue and red Regio trains =)


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't have much experience with N scale. One of the other members can help you out with a track selection. 

I hear Kato is a quality product, and you are probably familiar with the German and Austrian brands that are available too. I am very fond of German equipment so I would be selecting that if possible, but many here love Kato track and trains.

Proper prior planning prevents piss poor performance. Good for you, and plan it down to the last spike if you have to. I know how they design and plan layouts in Europe. That's why they turn out so good.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Kato is high quality in everything. I use unitrack and am very pleased with it. If you are going with sectional roadbed track, you can't do better than kato. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

vette-kid said:


> Kato is high quality in everything. I use unitrack and am very pleased with it. If you are going with sectional roadbed track, you can't do better than kato.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Agree 100%.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Thank you all for your quick responses! I will guess I will focus on Kato then !


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Where abouts are you in Deutschland and where are you moving to in the States?


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Kostomize said:


> Hi all,
> I am new here and have not much experience in model trains.
> I used to have an N-Scale Fleischmann model train in germany but will move to the USA soon. I basically want to start over from scratch and try to figure out what set I will use in the USA.
> So far I found KATO is probably the best for me for the tracks. HOWEVER, I really love german / european trains and the choices are very limited for those in the USA.
> ...


Here my suggestions, or track use Kato and such. For locomotives use brands like atlas, but for freight use brands like Bluford shops, atlas, kato, trainwork Inc, Inter Mountain Railway Co, and If you want a good deal if your on a budget and don't care that much about looks get model power.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Do those manufacturers produce German outline lokomotives? That would be news to me.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Do those manufacturers produce German outline lokomotives? That would be news to me.


I don't think they do but, I have no knowledge on it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You might want to refer to his original post in this thread and re-read it.


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> You might want to refer to his original post in this thread and re-read it.


ok I did and when I saw the "kato for track" I didn't read the rest.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

I live in Berlin and plan on moving to my Fiancé in Florida. As I said I used to have Fleischmann tracks but I was just looking for an easy-to-get and compatible american Set for when I move over.
When I said loco I meant more like E-Locos (like in your pictures MichaelE). I love mainly passenger trains but also cargo. I do not really like old historical coal-locomotives. I am more into modern-ish trains =)

I will probably get the needed trains and passenger cars in germany whenever I visit. I was a little surprised by how difficult those were to find in the USA. Also whenever I checked the american ebay you barely find german trains / wagons / tracks. Looks like KATO is really big over there :O


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Kostomize said:


> I live in Berlin and plan on moving to my Fiancé in Florida. As I said I used to have Fleischmann tracks but I was just looking for an easy-to-get and compatible american Set for when I move over.
> When I said loco I meant more like E-Locos (like in your pictures MichaelE). I love mainly passenger trains but also cargo. I do not really like old historical coal-locomotives. I am more into modern-ish trains =)
> 
> I will probably get the needed trains and passenger cars in germany whenever I visit. I was a little surprised by how difficult those were to find in the USA. Also whenever I checked the american ebay you barely find german trains / wagons / tracks. Looks like KATO is really big over there :O


well g scale has lots of German loco's, cargo, and passenger as well


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Unfortunately that's too big for me, I love N size and how much you can possible build in that size. Do you have G-size?


----------



## Mr_honk_honk (Oct 29, 2021)

Kostomize said:


> Unfortunately that's too big for me, I love N size and how much you can possible build in that size. Do you have G-size?


Yes I do have some g scale but only a little, 
A Alco fa (santa fe)
A little 0-4-0 switcher
some track
and some freight


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Kostomize said:


> I live in Berlin and plan on moving to my Fiancé in Florida. As I said I used to have Fleischmann tracks but I was just looking for an easy-to-get and compatible american Set for when I move over.
> When I said loco I meant more like E-Locos (like in your pictures MichaelE). I love mainly passenger trains but also cargo. I do not really like old historical coal-locomotives. I am more into modern-ish trains =)
> 
> I will probably get the needed trains and passenger cars in germany whenever I visit. I was a little surprised by how difficult those were to find in the USA. Also whenever I checked the american ebay you barely find german trains / wagons / tracks. Looks like KATO is really big over there :O


Not to sidetrack this thread, but in the 90's we had a condo in Cape Coral, FL and there were a large number of German residents, both full time and part time living there.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Gramps said:


> Not to sidetrack this thread, but in the 90's we had a condo in Cape Coral, FL and there were a large number of German residents, both full time and part time living there.


Thats actually funny you say that because Fort Myers is where I'm going =) I know there are many germans down there but also model trainers or shops for that? 
Where does the community typically buy tracks / trains ? are there recommended websites for that or cool track plans?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Kostomize said:


> I live in Berlin and plan on moving to my Fiancé in Florida. As I said I used to have Fleischmann tracks but I was just looking for an easy-to-get and compatible american Set for when I move over.
> When I said loco I meant more like E-Locos (like in your pictures MichaelE). I love mainly passenger trains but also cargo. I do not really like old historical coal-locomotives. I am more into modern-ish trains =)
> 
> I will probably get the needed trains and passenger cars in germany whenever I visit. I was a little surprised by how difficult those were to find in the USA. Also whenever I checked the american ebay you barely find german trains / wagons / tracks. Looks like KATO is really big over there :O


There are several retail sellers in the States that deal exclusively with Euro trains. Their problem (and ours) is their higher prices, limited availability, and in some cases, poor customer service. I've had a dealer in the States tell me an item I wanted was unavailable when three German dealers had this new item on the shelves. I ordered from one of them.

In fact, I don't even deal with hobby shops in the US any longer. It's easier, cheaper, and faster to import it myself from Germany.

I like just about everything from Era III onwards and I run equipment from different eras on my modell eisenbahn, but, equipment in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria, is used for so many decades it's not unusual to see several eras overlap. They still run steam in revenue service in Germany!

One thing that caught everyone on my German railroading forums by surprise was the unexpected retirement of the Br.120 electric. No one saw that coming. At the opposite end, Br.151's have been in continuous service now since around 1972.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Okay seems like importing it myself will be actually the best bet for me.

One more thing if you don't mind (I just want to fully understand this): My understanding is DCC is the Digital train system? in germany we always refer to "analog" and "digital" but here I keep reading "DC" or "DCC" so I guess it's just the notation?
I understand AC is alternate and DC is direct current. But does DCC refer to Digital?
Will that also be no problem? Do you use DCC / Digital trains from germany?
Is it maybe different for N scale compared to H0?

Sorry for my bloody-beginnerness and thanks again for your helpful responses!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, it gets confusing between Continents. Digital in Europe usually refers to Märklin digital systems, but over here digital refers to any DCC system. DC is a power pack supplied layout without DCC control.

Refering again to Märklin digital, everyone knows that is AC only, but operated digitally via Märklin's own system _or_ DCC.

Your DCC equipment will run fine with whichever DCC system you choose once arriving in the States.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Kostomize said:


> Thats actually funny you say that because Fort Myers is where I'm going =) I know there are many germans down there but also model trainers or shops for that?
> Where does the community typically buy tracks / trains ? are there recommended websites for that or cool track plans?


I checked and there are two clubs in Fort Myers, Scale Rails and Florida Gulf Coast Club and they have websites but it appears they run strictly American trains. I had been out of the hobby when I had the place down there, it was a vacation condo, so I can't answer about hobby shops but you should be guided by what Michael suggests.

On a different note, at the time there was a German Club on Pine Island Road in Cape Coral that had a fantastic Octoberfest back then. I don't know if it's still there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There is a hobby shop in Miami I've delt with in the past. I bought my ÖBB 1014 from them. The price was good, shipping was reasonable, and service was fast. It was new old stock, but was brand new.

The search engine is a jumbled mess, but if you know the part number of the item it should find it.

His shipping rates have increased and stock has decreased. I haven't visited his website in awhile but he is here if you want to check out his store:

MicroMacroMundo


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey Michael is there a way to contact you directly over this forum? as in send a personal message? Or is it best to write here in my post?
I wanted to ask you what track system you are using, you wrote you are fond about german equipment and I have a couple more easy questions about that if you don't mind =)


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not using German track. It's all Atlas and Peco. 

Ask anything you like.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh okay, nevermind then =) I was debating if I should use Fleischmann tracks but I found the new flextrack from KATO (n-scale) and I will probably go for KATO now. Does anybody have experience with the new flextracks from KATO? I saw you have to put them together by yourself.
I might just open a new post for the track question to find more answers about the best n-scale. I kinda like the tracks without bed(?) but I dont think KATO has those. Would you recommend with or without bedding? Or is it literally just a matter of taste


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's really a matter of your layout routes being dictated by what fixed track radii and straight pieces are offered by a track that has roadbed.

I like the flexibility of being able to design a trackplan that I want rather than what is allowed by fixed track pieces.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I went on their website just to be sure that KATO is not now making flextrack. KATO track is not flextrack. Flextrack is a type of track made by many companies and is usually about 3 feet long and can be curved to meet your layout design. KATO is type of sectional track which comes in various lengths and radii and they call it Unitrack. Additionally. it is known as roadbed track which means you don't need to install your own roadbed and ballast. My layout is done with Unitrack and I am pleased with it but as has been pointed out, it limits your track plan. You can go on their website, KATO USA, and they have N scale trackplans that may interest you. 

In my own opinion I don't think you should start another thread for the track. I think you should post any questions you have here so they can all be in one place. Good luck.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

N-Gauge UNITRACK - KATO USA : Precision Railroad Models






Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That is the link that vette-kid posted that you need. When it comes up, at the top in a green box that reads N gauge, click on it and scroll down to "track plans". Then you can decide if you want to go with KATO or go with flextrack.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

This link (N-Gauge UNITRACK - KATO USA : Precision Railroad Models) is showing that there in fact IS a flex track from KATO and it states literally that it is in fact compatible with UNITRACK. I understand the difference between KATO UNITRACK and a normal Flextrack. I understand the flextrack does not come with a roadbed but what you are saying Gramps is not fully correct? Or am I confusing something?

My understanding is I can build with Kato Unitrack and use their new kato-flextrack with their kato-cork bed to basically make it very compatible with their KATO - UNITRACK. So the big downside of KATO-UNITRACK not having a flextrack in the past is therefore taken out, as you can now use their flextrack. At least that's what I understand from the link i posted?

*Quote from KATO-Website ( *
_While the UNITRACK system is versatile and adaptable to most layout needs, Kato understands that sometimes you need just a little more "wiggle" room in your layout plan designs. Whether it's for long winding straights or for curves that need to be just a little tighter or wider to fit your available space, Kato's new line of flexible track will make it easy to add these changes to your existing UNITRACK layouts!
Kato's Flexible Track sections use the same exact nickel-silver alloy as our UNITRACK, meaning the rail height will be a perfect match with other UNITRACK components, and will have the same low-oxidation properties that makes UNITRACK so reliable and easy to keep clean! Use Kato's own cork bed and track mounting nails to make laying out your new flexible track a snap, with available standard, terminal, and insulated joiners, just like Kato's UNITRACK line!_
Kato-Flextrack:










21-000​*N Flexible Track - 808mm (31 13/16")*

Kato-cork-Roadbed:









24-010​*N Cork Roadbed - 900mm (35 7/16")*

Does anybody have experience with this Kato-Flextrack combo?

*So what I understand so far:*
best roadbed track = KATO UNITRACK (my opinion)
best flextrack + turnout switch = what producer? If I wanted to go full flextrack what producers have you used? Could I use the new Kato-Flextrack from above and combine it with the UNITRACK?

Please correct me if I am wrong, this is all still a little confusing to me


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have heard that Kato has recently introduced flex track


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Kostomise. Welcome to the forum. I am based in Cape Town, South Africa and have a Kato Unitrak layout. It’s currently split into 2 pieces awaiting me to get off my lazy butt and build the new middle part.

For now have a look at what can be done with Kato Unitrak.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention, although 75% of my collection is USA, I also run my Britsh, Japanese, Continental and German stock on Unitrack without problems. Fleischmann, of which I have lotsof, gives no issues at all. Kato makes several German items and also made for another company who’s name now completely escapes me.… I have not had my first coffee yet…

Point is - you will have no problems with Kato, their power pack and the Digitrax Zephyr DCS52 which incidentally was made for Kato’s Japanese market thus are almost the same size and even look the same.

When in Florida, invest in a dehumidifier for your train room… you’ll thank me later..


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The link I posted is to their flex track. 

@Kostomize you are correct, you can use their flex along with the unitrack. They make an adapter piece specifically for that purpose, also in the link I posted. You could use the unitrack turnouts and straights and the the flex to get your desired geometry. I would assume their cork (also in the link) is at the right height to match up to unitrack. 

NOTE: I have NO experience with their flex track products. I use only unitrack. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

JeffHurl said:


> I have heard that Kato has recently introduced flex track


I stand corrected. I went on KATO's website before my above post (#33) and didn't see the flextrack announcement. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Gramps said:


> I stand corrected. I went on KATO's website before my above post (#33) and didn't see the flextrack announcement. Sorry for the misinformation.


So do I. Looking at their flex track it looks like Atlas code 80 or Peco code 55/80 will also work. Just need to sand your cork down to the right thickness and Bob's your uncle....


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

BigEd said:


> So do I. Looking at their flex track it looks like Atlas code 80 or Peco code 55/80 will also work. Just need to sand your cork down to the right thickness and Bob's your uncle....


Just a guess, but id be willing to bet the cork kato sells is already at the correct thickness. Easy peasy. Again, just a guess. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

This might be what you want. It's supposed to convert from Unitrack to "Snap" track, by which I assume they mean plain-old Atlas Code 80.

Kato N 20045 2-7/16" Straight Conversion Unitrack (2) | ModelTrainStuff.com


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Yes, again, posted in the original link. That has all you need to do this. Track, conversion, roadbed, joiners, nails... literally everything

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

So thats great news that KATO now has a Flextrack! That would be a real Alternative and another upside to using KATO UNITRACK + FLextrack. Thank you for clarification!
Now I only need to figure out if I should maybe use Fleischmann-Tracks. They have cool Roadbed-Flextracks and nice european looking buffer stops. As I said I want to build a european set up and I dont like the KATO buffer stops. Also I wish KATO would finally implement the curved-turnouts. I used to love those from Fleischmann!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fleischmann Profi-track is very highly rated by many on my other forums. They say it is some of the best track ever made.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Fleischmann Profi-track is very highly rated by many on my other forums. They say it is some of the best track ever made.


Nope, Kato Unitrack performs much better. More solid connection and thus better power flow and then performance. I have tested both, and have found Kato far super.

YMMV but remember to have fun and Njoy…


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

That flex roadbed track is pretty slick. I wish kato had something like that. Flex certainly would give more options within space constraints. But the kato stuff just works. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I'm not the most experienced user, but I rearranged my layout a TON before I settled with it. I have disconnected and reconnected some of those pieces dozens of times without any failures. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

BigEd said:


> Nope, Kato Unitrack performs much better. More solid connection and thus better power flow and then performance. I have tested both, and have found Kato far super.
> 
> YMMV but remember to have fun and Njoy…


I'll take your word for it. I have no need for either one.


----------



## Kostomize (Nov 16, 2021)

is there an easy way to use fleischmann german buffer stops on KATO tracks? the non european esthetics are the big downside for me, if i found a good solution for that i would tend towards KATO probably

The biggest advantage for fleischmann is their roadbed-flex-track ( Fleischmann Modelleisenbahn Produkte GLEISE N-Gleis m. Bettung Geraden 9106 Flexgleis )
I will probably mainly use flex-track, whats your opinion about that specific fleischmann track?


----------

